# Driving website traffic



## Scooter (Apr 13, 2007)

I would like to share some of my experiences and see if anyone else has some insight to offer. My site, endangeredwear.com, has been up for about a year now. My traffic has slowly increased to the point that I now have roughly 4500 unique visitors each month. 

The problem is, I have hit a wall. I was seeing growth in this number until it hit that point, and now it seems to be stuck there. I need ideas to get over that hump.

I have advertised in Blender Magazine. Got a bit of traffic from that, but not anywhere near enough to justify the expense. I have a few banner ads out and about.

I am currently experimenting with Adbrite, but don't have any results yet. I would love to take the big step to buying banners on high traffic sites like heavy.com, collegehumor.com, or break.com, however it is a HUGE jump from the small sites to these ones. I'm having trouble finding some middle of the road avenues that are an incremental increase over my current spending.

Anyone else want to share?
Best,
Scooter


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Scooter said:


> I would like to share some of my experiences and see if anyone else has some insight to offer. My site, endangeredwear.com, has been up for about a year now. My traffic has slowly increased to the point that I now have roughly 4500 unique visitors each month.
> 
> The problem is, I have hit a wall. I was seeing growth in this number until it hit that point, and now it seems to be stuck there. I need ideas to get over that hump.
> 
> ...


What demographic reads Blender Magazine? Could you locate a popular blog that caters to that demographic? Sometimes blogs have very affordable advertising rates and I've done well with them (when I pick the right ones).


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you have a blog? Also, you can use Commission Junction, where you can pick the advertiser for your site and they pay for commissions based off sales. It's a different service from AdSense, but it might be a way to get more traffic. Another route is joining social networking clubs like having a presense on MySpace, FaceBook, etc. Just a host of ways to increase your SEO.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

In additin to starting your own blog I would comment on other blogs (and leave your web address in your signature file in you'll get additional clicks). 

I'm wondering how many of your visitors convert to sales. 4500 unique visitors a month could equate to plenty of sales. If you're not getting the amount of sales you want from your existing visitors possibly you need to investigate why you're not getting more sales. More visitors per month may not equate to the sales you want if you're attracting the wrong type of visitors (not targeting/marketing to a particular niche) although more clicks will help your SE rankings.


----------

